# asthma in the cold winter



## GLOSH (Feb 13, 2011)

Just wondering how does the cold winters in Ontario affect kids or adults with asthma,also hubby suffers with a touch of arthritis in one of his knees ,probably from being a plumber all his life in damp old Ireland,our son has a touch of asthma.We are waiting to hear about our TWP we have a job offer and hoping to live in Burlington.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Winter is a ***** on arthritis... I'm mid thirties and have it in both my hands, every November they seize up like someone has filled them with quick set concrete. From then until spring, Tylenol Arthritis is my best friend!

My wife has asthma and struggles with it during the winter, both from the cold air on colder days and from the dry air from forced air furnaces. I installed a humidifier on our home furnace, and it made a significant difference for her. Waiting outside for a bus or streetcar on really chill days she has to puff sometimes.


----------



## eddkal (Dec 10, 2010)

i too have family with asthma and this is something i really hadnt thought would affect us.. would asthma really get any worse in canada as opposed to UK/Ireland...I would have thought although its quite cold..the country is quite well prepared with facilities etc..since they are used to long cold winters?!


----------



## GLOSH (Feb 13, 2011)

eddkal said:


> i too have family with asthma and this is something i really hadnt thought would affect us.. would asthma really get any worse in canada as opposed to UK/Ireland...I would have thought although its quite cold..the country is quite well prepared with facilities etc..since they are used to long cold winters?!


Thanks for reply,havent a clue how we will fair out untill we are there,cant be any worse than here in ireland,but here its damp,what do you think?


----------



## eddkal (Dec 10, 2010)

GLOSH said:


> Thanks for reply,havent a clue how we will fair out untill we are there,cant be any worse than here in ireland,but here its damp,what do you think?


in canada its cold but not damp..i think that makes it easier than UK/ireland


----------



## GLOSH (Feb 13, 2011)

eddkal said:


> in canada its cold but not damp..i think that makes it easier than UK/ireland


thanks again for your reply,the damp is a big factor here,i really hope he wouldnt get worse,but first things first we have to get our TWP fingers crossed,just want to do the best thing by the kids and our family,thanks again


----------

